# FAF chat!



## Viridis (May 20, 2012)

A few of you might know of a skype group that was created a few weeks ago.  However, due to some unfortunate trolling activity (I think), it more or less died. Painfully.

But there is some hope!  Kitutal and I have decided that we should start up a new group, only we are using the free hosting site "chatzy," rather than skype.  It's open to everyone on the site, just follow the link below.

http://us4.chatzy.com/13539469766546

We hope to see some of you there!


----------



## LizardKing (May 20, 2012)

All the cool kids go to the super cool IRC channel

(All 5 of them)

((But 3 of them never talk))


----------



## Dreaming (May 20, 2012)

There was a Skype group? 

I'm sure it was boring compared to the long periods of silence in FAIRC, interrupted on an hourly basis by sex general insanity. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 20, 2012)

I find it hilarious that there are loads of different "FAF Chats", one for each different circle of friends on this site.


----------



## Kitutal (May 20, 2012)

well why not, be chaos if everyone was in the same one


----------



## Fay V (May 20, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I find it hilarious that there are loads of different "FAF Chats", one for each different circle of friends on this site.


Faychat is the best anyway. 

Anyway moving this to links plox


----------



## Kitutal (May 20, 2012)

good idea, we were wondering where to put it. I figured just stick it down and someone would move it to the right place


----------



## Aldino (May 20, 2012)

Viridis said:


> A few of you might know of a skype group that was created a few weeks ago.  However, due to some unfortunate trolling activity (I think), it more or less died. Painfully.
> 
> But there is some hope!  Kitutal and I have decided that we should start up a new group, only we are using the free hosting site "chatzy," rather than skype.  It's open to everyone on the site, just follow the link below.
> 
> ...



That shit crashed and burned because we didn't have a moderator and because just about anyone was allowed to join. I won't be opening another one like that but have fun with yours.

Also the reason I and all the others left WAS because of trolling. I can't blame Tango for trolling, its what he does, but I can blame whoever invited him if I find out who you are.


----------



## Dreaming (May 20, 2012)

Aldino said:


> That shit crashed and burned because we didn't have a moderator and because just about anyone was allowed to join. I won't be opening another one like that but have fun with yours.
> 
> Also the reason I and all the others left WAS because of trolling. I can't blame Tango for trolling, its what he does, but I can blame whoever invited him if I find out who you are.


Open the group tab and press Ctrl+F, and search for ''added [Tango's Skype name]''. o,o 

It should bring up the part of the logs where whoever added who added them. Also, the creator of the group has admin rights in the group and can kick members from it.


----------



## Aldino (May 20, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Open the group tab and press Ctrl+F, and search for ''added [Tango's Skype name]''. o,o
> 
> It should bring up the part of the logs where whoever added who added them. Also, the creator of the group has admin rights in the group and can kick members from it.



Where were you when I needed this!


----------



## Tango (May 20, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Also the reason I and all the others left WAS because of trolling. I can't blame Tango for trolling, its what he does, but I can blame whoever invited him if I find out who you are.



But if I didn't you guys would have thought something was wrong.


----------



## Aldino (May 20, 2012)

Indeed so, I was wondering if I was talking to the same Tango there for a while.


----------



## Tango (May 20, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Indeed so, I was wondering if I was talking to the same Tango there for a while.



I was just getting a feel for the place. Kind of like we fungi tend to do.


----------



## Aldino (May 20, 2012)

Took you long enough, it was almost a whole day before it was derailed.


----------



## Tango (May 20, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Took you long enough, it was almost a whole day before it was derailed.




Got to take your time if you want it done right.


----------



## Aldino (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, but really a whole day? You're starting to lose your edge. Leave the trolling to us young folk.


----------



## Ansitru (May 20, 2012)

There's a thread about that skype-chat? 
I thought it was just a small chat when I was added, news does get around here fast. 

Anyways, I personally left since I don't love stumbling into what *should have been* be a fun chat, but instead had been turned into the fetish&TMI-zone.


----------



## Aldino (May 20, 2012)

It wasn't THAT bad, but people were starting to complain to me. So I had to have it put down.


----------



## Ansitru (May 20, 2012)

Aldino said:


> It wasn't THAT bad, but people were starting to complain to me. So I had to have it put down.


If I recall correctly, the chat wasn't even 10 messages in before someone decided to share stuff about "fuck-buddy / friend"-stuff. :V
[Edit] And the convo I walked out on was discussing who's butt should be used as a candle-holder and how big the candle should be.

If that's not TMI, then what is?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 20, 2012)

You should come read the chatzy chat. I say stupid things and therefore cause humour.


----------



## Ansitru (May 20, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> You should come read the chatzy chat. I say stupid things and therefore cause humour.


Error-messages, error-messages everywhere even if I so much as click stuff. :C


----------



## Aetius (May 20, 2012)

You make me proud Tango.


----------



## Tango (May 20, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> If that's not TMI, then what is?



If you -really- want me to I can tell you some real TMI.

So I was giving my cat a prostate exam...


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 20, 2012)

I swear, they really need to fix the subscriptions system, it doesn't do shit :c


----------



## Kitutal (May 21, 2012)

the skype chat was ok, I thought. I was there for days and there were only a couple of points when I thought maybe we've said a little too much here, and both those discussions died out quite quickly and we moved on to other stuff. the chatzy, from what I've seen, has similar moments but the discussion moves so quickly that they only hang around for a few minutes. if you can put up with a little awkwardness on occasion, it's a nice place. if you want to make one with a moderator and banning people and rules and everything, feel free.
Also, I want to say sorry for my part in getting lured gradually deeper into talking about stuff I perhaps shouldn't, I did try to stop it once I realised people were not too happy with the direction the chat was going in, but mostly I was just joking around, silly amusing anecdotes. it's what I do.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (May 21, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> If I recall correctly, the chat wasn't even 10 messages in before someone decided to share stuff about "fuck-buddy / friend"-stuff. :V
> [Edit] And the convo I walked out on was discussing who's butt should be used as a candle-holder and how big the candle should be.
> 
> If that's not TMI, then what is?



It's a chat room full of furries. Furries are renowned for both being perverted and socially inept. You should have been more concerned if you had walked in on something less.


----------



## Ansitru (May 21, 2012)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> It's a chat room full of furries. Furries are renowned for both being perverted and socially inept. You should have been more concerned if you had walked in on something less.


I like to believe that generalizations aren't always true. 
But it turns out Murphy's law just loves to prove me wrong. :V


----------



## Tango (May 21, 2012)

It's okay guys, i still love you.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 21, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> If I recall correctly, the chat wasn't even 10 messages in before someone decided to share stuff about "fuck-buddy / friend"-stuff. :V
> [Edit] And the convo I walked out on was discussing who's butt should be used as a candle-holder and how big the candle should be.
> 
> If that's not TMI, then what is?


Oh god that chat. D:


----------



## Ansitru (May 21, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Oh god that chat. D:



Yep. Would you like some brain-bleach? :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 21, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Yep. Would you like some brain-bleach? :V


Oh yes please. Pass me the bucket please, cause less won't do


----------



## Takun (May 21, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> All the cool kids go to the super cool IRC channel
> 
> (All 5 of them)
> 
> ((But 3 of them never talk))





RIP.  I'd still go there but I believe I have everyone on steam and no one ever talked 


Also, there is only one real fafchat that matters and it has cats.


----------



## Aetius (May 21, 2012)

I miss the ye olden faf skype chat.


----------

